#ubuntu-co 2011-08-08
<jhonj> hola buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-09
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, luis_lopez sergiokof saludos \o
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, tiempo sin saber de ud hermano! q tal va la causa?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: todo bien, gracias a Dios.... si, hacia rato no me pasaba por aca
<sergiokof> o.O
<sergiokof> que onda
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, como va todo?
 * sergiokof ¬¬
<hollman> alguien sabe en la board como identificar los 2 pines para prender un pc ??
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-10
<sky__> hola, alguien me puede ayudar?
<Stoneangel> ¿Por qué hay que ponerse botas para ir al cielo? Porque en la Biblia dice: las almas devotas irán al cielo
<Andphe> o_O
<sergiokof> bueno
<sergiokof> xD
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-11
<duende> hola gente 
<duende> tengo un problema con el video, no puedo ver un video en vlc por ejemplo sin que se reinicie el X
<duende> me toca iniciar sesion de nuevo 
<duende> el reinicio ocurre cuando maximizo vlc o muevo la ventana, alguna sugerencia???
<anderson> alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de un moden?
<anderson> alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-12
<hollman> buenas
<hollman> .
<Andphe> ole
<diegoperez> Buen Dia
<diegoperez> alguien para una pregunta??
<diegoperez> solo guardianes
<Andphe> diegoperez, haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
<Andphe> no es necesario preguntar si puede preguntar
<diegoperez> ok alguien me puede guiar para configurar una cuenta sena en el evolution la verda no se que tipo de servidores son ni los valoresque piden
<diegoperez> ummm mala suerte muchachos???
<Andphe> hmm
<Andphe> esos son cuentas de google apps ?
<diegoperez> si viene con tecnologia google
<diegoperez> la cuestion es cual de todos los tipos de serviores lo debo colocar???
<Andphe> entras primero en tu cuenta via web
<Andphe> y entras en configuracion 
<diegoperez> osea imap ,pop, maildir etc
<Andphe> hay una pestaña que dice POP/IMAP
<Andphe> en esa pestaña
<Andphe> podes habilitar POP o IMAP
<Andphe> dependiendo de cual habilites
<Andphe> configuras tu evolution
<diegoperez> ok voy pra alla y les cuento
<Andphe> ahi mismo estan las instrucciones
<diegoperez> smtp o sendmail?????
<Andphe> ?
<Andphe> http://ubuntux.info/2011/02/06/historico-de-notificaciones-de-notifyosd/
<duende> hola
<duende> gente que opinan del rendimiento de un lubuntu de bits en un PC con  512 MB de ram ??
<duende> 64 bits
<Andphe> no creo que los 64 bits sean un factor ahi
<duende> u_U aqui rara vez contestan
<duende> ni hacen preguntas
<Andphe> la memoria si lo es
<duende> ahh bien!!! :D
<duende> jajajajajaa
<Andphe> es casi lo mismo usar 64 bits o 32 bits
<duende> andphe, me podría recomentar cantidad de swap a usar??
<Andphe> la "regla" diria que el doble de la memoria ram
<duende> huumm....
<Andphe> pero es solo un estimado
<duende> andphe ... pues si, aunque comería mas ram por los 64 bits 
<duende> lástima el caso es que tengo un procesador de 64 bits y nada mas 512 de ram
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> bueno vemos
<Andphe> suerte
<duende> una cosa mas,
<duende> una preguta mas en cuanto a rendimiento, que opinan: en un PC con 512 de MB con un amd sempron 3400+ ===> debian 6 + lxde vs lubuntu ???
<duende> gracias gente 
<duende> ciao
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-13
<Jhonathan> Buenos dias a todos
<Jhonathan> Soy un Usuario de ubuntu, escribo desde Yopal
<Jhonathan> Estoy interesado en iniciar un UbuntuUserGroup pero no tengo experiencia
<Jhonathan> Hay algun recurso que me uedan recomendar o algunos tips para el grupo?
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-06
<inca> hola
<inca> estoy conectando dos máquinas ubuntu 12.04 en red, cada una tiene 2 tarjetas de red, una para la internet y la otra para datos
<inca> quiero configurar la red de datos, para ello necesito dirección ip, mascara, gateway, dns, pero no sé como configurar eso en cada una
<tkw-one_dark> inca: no le voy a deir todo el proceso pero le voy a dar una idea.... puede que le funcione:
<inca> dale, dame un ejemplo de ip, gateway para cada una
<tkw-one_dark> ponga una tarjeta como puerta de enlace y las otras tarjetas las configura para que se conecten a esa puerta de enlace.
<tkw-one_dark> cual ejemplo, no ningun ejemplo. ... es solo una idea que usted debe pulir.
<inca> yo les puse asi: en una máquina ip 192.168.02 y la otra .01  mascara 255 4 veces gateway 192.168.0.1 y puedo ver de una a la otra sin problmeas
<inca> no se si el ip 192 está bien o debería ser 10.
<tkw-one_dark> las ip pueden ir como le de la gana siempre que se respeten los cuatro valores xxx.vvv.bbb.xxx
<yu2087> hola 
<yu2087> una consulta
<tkw-one_dark> pero por lo general se sigue una secuencia, asi esmas facil asignarlas.
<tkw-one_dark> bueno .. ya el resto le toca a averiguarlo a usted...
<inca> las máquinas en red las configuré manual, asignando el ip que le dije, la conexión que viene por dsl via roteador está automática, pero las tarjetas se confunden a la hora de prender las máquinas
<inca> ahí me toca que ver cuál es la que está con internet y cuál con datos
<inca> ahora, en cada una de las máquinas tengo windows 7 en otra partición, el ip de los widnows 7 tendrían que ser en secuencia?  192.168.0.1  0.2  0.3 0,4?
<inca> que además tengo opensuse en otro disco tambíen quiero configurarlo
<tkw-one_dark> creo que eso lo soluciona con un scrip que modifique el iptables o que se yo como se llame.. no soy experton en linux... pero como soy mala gente te voy a pasar un scrip para que lo estudies luego vez que te sirve de alli, es un scrip para una version vieja de linux pero algo de alli puede servirle.
<inca> mándelo
<inca> linux una berraquera no ?
<tkw-one_dark> lo que hace el scrip es que permite compartir internet asi: equipo-1 WIFI con acceso a internet via router (aqui se corre el scrip) -------> equipo-2 tarjeta LAN ..... lo que hago es poner un cable de red entre los dos equipos, y en el segundo equipo pongo como puerta de enlace la IP de la tarjeta WIFI del equipo-1
<tkw-one_dark> ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1
<tkw-one_dark> sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<tkw-one_dark> iptables -F
<tkw-one_dark> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<tkw-one_dark> iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<tkw-one_dark> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o wlan0 -j ACCEPT
<tkw-one_dark>  
<tkw-one_dark> estudielo con cuidado y seguro de alli puede sacar algo productivo.
<inca> bueno, voy a estudiarlo y buscar más google yahoo, estoy gateando en esto de redes, comencé la semana pasada
<inca> pero ya puedo pasar archivos de una máquina a otra y viceversa
<tkw-one_dark> inca: jajaja, la mayoria no sabemos nada de redes aunque las usamos a diario.
<tkw-one_dark> en fin... si encuentra una soluciona su problema, me la comunica... no se la guarde que eso no engorda.
<inca> jaja, pues sí, en 96 yo trabajaba en informática pero quien manejaba la red Novell era un colega, en la época no habían implantado la internet en la institución
<inca> algunas nociones tuve de la red novell
<inca> jajaj, ok
<tkw-one_dark> yo algo maneje de red novell pero eso hoy dia nadie lo usa... de hecho la mayoria de la gente ni sabe que exitio algun dia la red novell.
<inca> pues sí, ahora novell es Suse (opensuse)
<tkw-one_dark> y yo me imagino que paso de ser una red basada en ms-DOS  a basarse en Linux
<inca> era una red sin comunicación al exterior la novell
<inca> sí por eso Suse se compra la versión que da soporte a red, etc, y opensuse la versión para uno
<inca> microsoft tumbó a medio mundo, a word star, a netscape, a word perfect, a lotus, a novell y etc
<tkw-one_dark> inca: todas las redes siempre se han podido comunicar con el extrerior.. para eso fue que se inventaron.... el problema es que esas funciones no se las enseñaban a los administradores en los cursos basicos... eso ya era de vanzados y nadie se pagaba un curso de esos para trabajar en un cuarto sin acceso a internet
<inca> ok, nos vemos, voy de salida, después entro y le cuento qué averigué
<tkw-one_dark> es como el script que te acabo de pasar.... no es la maravilla, pero con eso le puedes compartir internet desde tu equipo con WIFI hasta otro equipo sin WIFI ... eso es malo para los fabricantes de hardware porque ya te estas evitando comprar un adaptador wifi para ese equipo en el cual no hay internet
<inca> ajá
<tkw-one_dark> nos vemos... 
<inca> ok
<DjLucho> HOla
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-07
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> cambie el topic a 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<SergioMeneses> porque debo cambiar el topic?
<IngForigua> Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Primera Jornada de instalación http://ubuntu-co.com/Jornada-Instalacion
<IngForigua> jajaja dejeme terminar de hablar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, go on
<IngForigua> ahi le di superpoderes
<IngForigua> #tema lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, nada que yo no pudiera hacer...
<IngForigua> #ayuda
<IngForigua> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<SergioMeneses> #topic Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Primera Jornada de instalación http://ubuntu-co.com/Jornada-Instalacion
<SergioMeneses> ese?
<IngForigua> see
<SergioMeneses> &help
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<SergioMeneses> &topic Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Primera Jornada de instalación http://ubuntu-co.com/Jornada-Instalacion
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "topic" is not a valid command.
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-co to: Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Primera Jornada de instalación http://ubuntu-co.com/Jornada-Instalacion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, listo
<IngForigua> jejejej
<IngForigua> me gano
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mañana hay reunion a las 6pm 
<SergioMeneses> se apunta?
<SergioMeneses> si andaba hablando con jhosman
<IngForigua> del concilio?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, para mirar lo de los talleres
<IngForigua> reunion de que?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, talleres
<SergioMeneses> cursos
<SergioMeneses> eso
<IngForigua> a breve
<IngForigua> me acuerda
<SergioMeneses> por fa' presente
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> les envio correo ahora
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: si?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, nos reunimos mejor el miercoles a las 8pm
<SergioMeneses> puede?
<IngForigua> 8 pm bn
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, fijo hacemos un hangout
<tkw-one_dark> porque en un computador HP TX1080LA con procesador AMD X2 dual core no arranca correctamente el liveCD o liveDVD de ubuntu linux?
<tkw-one_dark> muestre muchos mensajes entre ellos kernel panic.
<tkw-one_dark> a que se debe eso?
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_dark, cada vez que lo inserta es kernel-panic?
<SergioMeneses> eso si es raro
<SergioMeneses> sera problema del cd?
<SergioMeneses> reviso la suma md5?
<tkw-one_dark> si, cada vez que lo pongo da kernel panic entre muchos mas errores que muestra en pantalla
<tkw-one_dark> lo raro es que ese mismo liveCD o liveDVD lo pongo en mi equipo que es HP Pavilion DV6000 intel dual core y aqui si arranca bien.... 
<tkw-one_dark> que puede ser? o cual puede ser el problema?
<tkw-one_dark> hasta donde yo se los sistemas opeartivos X86 trabajan tanto en INTEL como en AMD
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_dark, la verdad no te puedo ayudar... no se que será si dices que el cd esta bien
<SergioMeneses> :S
<tkw-one_dark> y ademas los equipos con procesadores de 64bits aceptan sistemas opertivos de 64 bit y de 32 bit indistintamente
<tkw-one_dark> es muy raro .... es la primera vez que me pasa eso... y no tengo idea de cual es el problema
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_dark, eso es cierto
<SergioMeneses> raro la verdad es desconcertante
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<tkw-one_dark> si eso me pasara en un computador MAC pues vaya y venga .. porque la experiencia me dice que los equipos de esa marca no son compatibles con sistemas X86 de 32 o 64 bits.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_dark, ni idea no tengo mac
<SergioMeneses> :S
<tkw-one_dark> pues el que tenga un mac ... esta encañengado... esos equipos no los compra nadie ... y el  hardware para mac no es que abunde aqui en colombia,
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 404
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ping
<tkw-one_dark> error 404 pagina o url no encontrada ,, vaya
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: digame
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, que pena molestarlo, pero ud sabe si en Colombia hay embajada de dinamarca?
<kuadrosx> jej
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, o0
<IngForigua> lol
<IngForigua> se va dinamarca
<kuadrosx> http://embassy-finder.com/es/denmark_in_bogota_colombia
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud no disque anda 404
<kuadrosx> giigke es tu amigo
<kuadrosx> google*
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jeje excelente...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, kuadrosx si tengo pensado subir a la ubuntu developer summit
<SergioMeneses> pero tengo que averiguar si piden visa
<SergioMeneses> o que tramites tengo que hacer
<kuadrosx> pa que?
<kuadrosx> ya codeas en unity?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: le pagan la ida?
<kuadrosx> "para"
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, codear? 
<IngForigua> &ayuda
<ubuntu-co-bot> IngForigua: Error: "ayuda" is not a valid command.
<kuadrosx> programar*
<tkw-one_dark> pues si usted es colombiano seguro seguro en el exterior le piden visa hasta para entrar al baño
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si claro
<IngForigua> &ubuntu
<ubuntu-co-bot> IngForigua: Error: "ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<IngForigua> &abrase
<ubuntu-co-bot> IngForigua: Error: "abrase" is not a valid command.
<IngForigua> me voy
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no... yo no programo unity de hecho trabajo como sysadmin no como developer
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, bye
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, -> http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<kuadrosx> anyway bluesystem <3
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-08
<Bobesponja> hello
<JHOSMAN> Buen día Bobesponja
<skyg4mb> buenas!! 
<skyg4mb> alguien sabe como va el server de urban?
<SergioMeneses> skyg4mb, se va a actualizar a la ultima version
<skyg4mb> a pero no tengo el actual 
<skyg4mb> :/
<SergioMeneses> skyg4mb, el pensado es armar un paquete con todos los archivos para que sean descargables
<Bobesponja> ^^
<vientosolar> guenas a todos! Alguno ha utilizado Aptana como alternativa para Dreamweaver?
<vientosolar> guenas a todos! Alguno ha utilizado Aptana como alternativa para Dreamweaver? SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no soy desarrollador
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> yo recuerdo uno llamado kompozer
<SergioMeneses> pero lo use en la universidad
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, ↑↑↑
<vientosolar> yo tampoco soy desarrollador
<kuadrosx> soy web developer pero hago mi html a mano
<kuadrosx> bueno, uso haml :P
<vientosolar> yo trabajo desde el diseño, se puede con Aptana? 
<vientosolar> y asi voy cuadrando el htm ;)
<kuadrosx> no se la verdad :P
<kuadrosx> asi seas diseñador deberias hacer tu html :P
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, porque no lo instalas y pruebas?
<SergioMeneses> yo se que kompozer lo permite
<SergioMeneses> pero cuando lo use el maquetado era horrible
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, kuadrosx si usa buen html no deberia tener problemas
<vientosolar> jajaja ok. Lo estoy descargando, por eso queria preguntar
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: usa haml :)
<kuadrosx> bueno en realidad esas herramientas es mas lo que te demoran que lo que te ayudan
<vientosolar> que es haml? 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, haml es un ide?
<kuadrosx> un lenguaje
 * SergioMeneses pregunta por cultura general
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ok
<kuadrosx> http://haml.info/
<vientosolar> es algo asi como ajax?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, super
<kuadrosx> because html is too mainstream
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :O
<kuadrosx> y bueno esta su hermana sass
<SergioMeneses> yo ando haciendo "cositas" en python
<kuadrosx> http://sass-lang.com/
<SergioMeneses> y tengo un ide llamado ninjaIDE
<SergioMeneses> muy bueno
<kuadrosx> because css is too mainstream :P
<vientosolar> estaba intentando crear un sitio en Drupal pero no se ve como yo quiero, por eso me "tocará" echar código.. 
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, con los cms siempre es asi... kuadrosx 's style
<kuadrosx> los IDE son para lenguajes aburridos como java y .net :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja
<vientosolar> kuadrosx, que pena la "indiorancia" qué es ERB? 
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: otro lengauje de templates...
<kuadrosx> lenguaje*
<kuadrosx> pero seria igual a html para tu caso
 * vientosolar eso es ser muy indiorante en la p*ta vida.. no me joda.. 
<vientosolar> ahh ok..
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: asi nacimos todos
<kuadrosx> xD
 * vientosolar agradece a kuadrosx que le haya "bajado los índices de indiorancia un poquitico projesor".. jejeje
<kuadrosx> y moriremos seguramente
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, cada dia que se aprende algo nuevo es productivo :D
<SergioMeneses> el dia que ud no aprenda algo nuevo sienta que lo desperdicio
<vientosolar> SergioMeneses, así es. 
<vientosolar> ultima pregunta y dejo a kuadrosx retomar su "vida"... Eso se instala por consola, asi tan normal y corriente ?
<kuadrosx> haml? :P
<vientosolar> sip
<kuadrosx> tal vez se pueda instalar por la consola
<vientosolar> es que estoy viendo las instrucciones.. pero dice gem.. 
<vientosolar> y no conocía ese comando
<kuadrosx> dale haml a ver que te dice
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: hmm bueno no es tan simple :P
<kuadrosx> gem es como el apt-get de ruby
<vientosolar> jajaj
<kuadrosx> y ruby es un lenguaje de programacion
<vientosolar> me dio el comando... con el que se puede instalar. ;)
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: si quieres ser webdeveloper te recomiendo aprender ruby o python
<vientosolar> algo he escuchado de python.. pero de ruby, hasta hoy
<kuadrosx> ruby es la hermana bonita de python...
 * kuadrosx runs
<vientosolar> :D
<vientosolar> voy a empezar a aprender... si algo te molesto nuevamente por aca kuadrosx
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jjajajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, neh no soy python boy o algo asi :P
<SergioMeneses> si por eso fue el run
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, cuando haga un ping paciencia... aveces andamos trabajando
 * SergioMeneses mira el reloj
<vientosolar> si, yo también. Había olvidado el ping para obtener respuesta
<vientosolar> hace poco le puse el 11.04 en todo el disco y estoy reinstalando todo
<kuadrosx> mas facil haga la pregunta en lugar de ping :P
<vientosolar> ya la habia hecho, pero no la habian visto
<SergioMeneses> claro
 * vientosolar se retira. 
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que el disponible y con conocimiento responde
<vientosolar> Gracias, chicos. 
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, pruebe de todos modos el kompozer
<SergioMeneses> siempre es bueno tener alternativas
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo tambien
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-09
<Bobesponja>  /quit volvere
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▒▐█ ▄▀▄ █▀▄ █▀▄ ▀▄░▄▀░░
<Bobesponja> ▒▐████ █▀█ █░█ █░█ ░░█░░░░
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▒▐█ ▀░▀ █▀░ █▀░ ░░▀░░░░
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▀▄░ ▀ █▀▀▄ ▀█▀ █░░ █▀▄ ▄▀▄ ▀▄░▄▀ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▀▀▄ █ █▐█▀ ░█░ █▀▄ █░█ █▀█ ░░█░░ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▄▄▀ ▀ ▀░▀▀ ░▀░ ▀░▀ ▀▀░ ▀░▀ ░░▀░░ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▀█ ▄▀▀ █▀▀ █░█ █▀▄ ▄▀▄ █▀▀▄▒▄▀▀▄▒▄▀▀▄ ▀█▀ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▄█ ░▀▄ █▀▀ █░█ █░█ █░█ █▐█▀▒█▄▀█▒█▄▀█ ░█░ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█░░ ▀▀░ ▀▀▀ ░▀░ ▀▀░ ░▀░ ▀░▀▀▒▀▄▄▀▒▀▄▄▀ ░▀░ 
<Guest4855> alguna chica interezante para charlar
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▒▐█ ▄▀▄ █▀▄ █▀▄ ▀▄░▄▀ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐████ █▀█ █░█ █░█ ░░█░░ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▒▐█ ▀░▀ █▀░ █▀░ ░░▀░░ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▀▄░░░▀ █▀▀▄ ▀█▀ █░░ █▀▄ ▄▀▄ ▀▄░▄▀ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▀▀▄░░█ █▐█▀ ░█░ █▀▄ █░█ █▀█ ░░█░░ 
<Bobesponja> ▒▐█▄▄▀░░▀ ▀░▀▀ ░▀░ ▀░▀ ▀▀░ ▀░▀ ░░▀░░ 
<Bobesponja> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<Bobesponja> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<Bobesponja> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<Bobesponja> █▀▄ ▄▀▀ █▀▀ █░█ █▀▄ ▄▀▄ █▀▀▄▒▄▀▀▄▒▄▀▀▄ ▀█▀ 
<Bobesponja> █░█ ░▀▄ █▀▀ █░█ █░█ █░█ █▐█▀▒█▄▀█▒█▄▀█ ░█░ 
<Bobesponja> █▀░ ▀▀░ ▀▀▀ ░▀░ ▀▀░ ░▀░ ▀░▀▀▒▀▄▄▀▒▀▄▄▀ ░▀░ 
<skyg4mb> buenos dias!!
<BlouBlou> m4v: homosexual empedernido
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-10
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, mire este sitio
<SergioMeneses> http://www.ovh.com/us/vks/
<SergioMeneses> en la parte de "you offer"
<SergioMeneses> no me adminite el numero celular
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> lo puse como +573186283685
<kuadrosx> y?
<SergioMeneses> no me lo acept
<SergioMeneses> me dice que error al enviar el sms
<kuadrosx> +5723186283685
<kuadrosx> a ver si le funciona
<kuadrosx> err
<kuadrosx> +5733186283685
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-11
<Duende> hola gente de ubuntu una duda, alguno conoce de un sitio que tenga servidor tomcat y de hosting gratuito?? ... ..gracias
<SergioMeneses> Duende, y no esta habilitado el sandbox ?
<SergioMeneses> por hay lei un email
<Duende> sikas ... pero uno distinto ... 
<Duende> xD
<SergioMeneses> Duende, buscar uno gratuito
<SergioMeneses> pero de esos no conozco muchos
<Duende> si ese es el problema no son muy populares ..
<SergioMeneses> Duende, busque un vps gratuito y hay monte el tomcat
<SergioMeneses> y direcciona a la ip del server
<Duende> humm interesante no sabía que había eso
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-12
<nasierras> Hola
<nasierras> Alguien me puede ayudar con unas dudas sobre Ubuntu?
<nasierras> Es que no sé cómo instalar los paquetes
<nasierras> me sale un error en la consola
<nasierras> No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<kuadrosx_> nasierras: pasa porque otro proceso esta ejecutando dpkg
<kuadrosx_> :S no se esperan
<Bart_> Buenas Tardes...
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-05
<roy_> buenos dias
<FabianChar> Hola
<FabianChar> Alguien que hable español.
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-06
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, tiagoscd good evening \o
<SergioMeneses> tonces IngForigua 
<IngForigua> quiubo SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en la oficina... y ud?
<IngForigua> =
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sube al campus?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: see a farandulear
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja aguanta entonces subir
<SergioMeneses> armamos algo por alla con Fernando
<BERT2> hola
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-07
<diegoazzurra> buenas tardes
<diegoazzurra> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-08
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tiagoscd good afternoon
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, still morning here!
<SergioMeneses> how do you do?
<IngForigua> nada
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, I think tiagoscd is still working right now
<SergioMeneses> you can let him a pm if you want to
<IngForigua> okay :(
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: i have a q what is the date for deadline in latinoware
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: teach me english
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o0
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I guess IngForigua is asking for the deadline about conferences in Latinoware
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, do you have the site link ?
<IngForigua> yes
<IngForigua> EXITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<SergioMeneses> can you share it?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, http://2013.latinoware.org/2013/07/the-call-for-lecture-papers-is-already-open/
<SergioMeneses> it is until September 08
<SergioMeneses> you have time enough :)
<IngForigua> hahahaha exitooooo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: a mi hableme en chibcha
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, que la fecha maxima de entrega de papers es hasta el 08 de septiembre
<SergioMeneses> pero... revise si hay requisitos de idioma jaja
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: But my papper must be write in english?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> jaja
<IngForigua> ok
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, creo que deberia enviarle un email a tiago - claro en ingles 
<IngForigua> gmail
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~tiagohillebrandt
<IngForigua> ok ty
<tiagoscd> hey buddies, whats up? :D
<tiagoscd> let me read back log
<cael> si buenos diaa
<cael> disa
<cael> dias
<cael> dias buenos
<cael> tengo un problema al intalar ubuntu junto con windows 7
<cael> el ubuntu no reconoce la instalacion de windows 7 a que se bera esto
<IngForigua> cael: SergioMeneses es uno de los dueños de ubuntu
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: ok no problem :)
<SergioMeneses> I wish
<cael> sergio me puedes ayudar o alguien en la sala nucan me habia pasado esto
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no sea perro ayudele al man
<SergioMeneses> cael, comente su problema... si alguien sabe le ayuda
<SergioMeneses> no me comprometo, ando en trabajando asi q si es muy complejo no popdre
<tiagoscd> IngForigua: do you mean about call for papers or about to help on Ubuntu booth?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no le tire la pelota a otros
<cael> instale windows 7 primero como lo dicen los manuales
<cael> pero al momento de instalar ubuntu 13.04 en particion manual no reconoce la instalacion de windows 7
<cael> y aparece la particion total del disco
<SergioMeneses> cael, el instalador no le reconoce la particion de windows
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> solo tiene un disco en el pc?
<cael> sipi es un portatil toshiba satellite L55
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: not i wanna speak about of bogotamesh
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: http://archivos.bogota-mesh.org/Documentos/Pappers/AMCIS2013_Paper_Bogota_Mesh.pdf
<tiagoscd> IngForigua: about the paper, you can wrote and speak on spanish, not a problem. but you need to submit your call for papers and wait for organization approval
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: bogotamesh is a project about free netwoks
<SergioMeneses> cael, en el instalador vaya a probar ubuntu, abra la terminal y escriba: sudo fdisk -l debe aparecerle las particiones del disco
<cael> entonces solucion
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: ok ty, but a have a problem with lapsi
<tiagoscd> s/wrote/write/
<IngForigua> i cant login
<SergioMeneses> cael, tiene primero que averiguar que tipo de problema es... 
<tiagoscd> IngForigua: let me check about it, give me ten minute :)
<IngForigua> tiagoscd: ty, my username is diego.forigia@bogota-mesh.org
<IngForigua> or Forigua
<cael> lo mas absurdo de la historia es que instale fedora y muy perro si me reconocio la particion pero no la lan ni la wlan
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<cael> y ni de que hablar windows 8 y ubuntu
<cael> ese maldito arranque nuevo que se inventaron una real groseria
<SergioMeneses> cael, pregunta en #ubuntu-es ya que voy saliendo de mi trabajo 
<cael> y el windows 8 una real porqueria
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en la tarde
<cael> regalame 2 min ya te digo que me aparece
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: jajajaja ya se solto mucho perro
<IngForigua> i will go to luch
<IngForigua> bye
<cael> señores pues si lo pongo a instalar directo no me aparece la particion de windows 7 pero si lo pongo primero en modo live y luego instalo si aparece que caso mas curioso
<cael> bueno ahora si como hago para instalar el driver de mi tarjeta inlambrica en ubuntu 13.04
<redlion> buenas
<redlion> como se realiza un arreglos de sectoriales gracias
<diegox> hola
<diegox> una pregunta , tengo ubuntu 12.04 LTS, tengo wine version 1.6, descargue el juego empire earth mas la expasion
<diegox> al momento de jugarlo
<diegox> me sale un error 
<diegox> RUNTIME
<diegox> porque?
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-09
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, \o
<Ingforigua> SergioMeneses: kiai
<SergioMeneses> Ingforigua, trabajando y ud?
<Ingforigua> SergioMeneses: me autoriza para cambiar el topic?
<Ingforigua> jua jua jua tengo poderes
<SergioMeneses> Ingforigua, siempre y cuando sea algo de uco bien ...sino no
<Ingforigua> jajaja
<Ingforigua> como me quito el op?
<Ingforigua> SergioMeneses: quiteme el op mk
<Ingforigua> Eso
<SergioMeneses> ud es loco pelao
<Ingforigua> ya olvide los comandos
<Ingforigua> SergioMeneses: ud puede publicar vainas aca?
<Ingforigua> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+UbuntuColombia/posts
<SergioMeneses> creo q si... pero ando trabajando chino
<Ingforigua> Se nota
<Ingforigua> SergioMeneses: nos vemos al rato
<diegox> buenas tardes
<diegox> una pregunta
<diegox> tengo ubuntu 12.04 con wine 1,6 imitando a windows XP e instalada empire earth 1 con su expasion, ya los crackee pero no me abre el juego
<diegox> porque?
<diegox> hay alguien que me ayude?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola diegox 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca lo he probado con Wine
<CarlosNeyPastor> te recomendaria que probaras con PlayOnLinux
<CarlosNeyPastor> que lo podes encontrar en el Centro de Software de Ubuntu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora...
<CarlosNeyPastor> te da algun error?
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando ejecutas Empire Earth con Wine, se cierra solo o directamente no hace nada...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<diegox> pues
<diegox> me aparece
<diegox> en la consola
<diegox> esto
<diegox> envio un link
<diegox> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/foro/201003/empire-earth-se-cuelga-empezar-jugar
<diegox> ahi una persona tiene el mismo problema
<diegox> publica el cuadro
<diegox> que me aparece a mi
<diegox> en la consola
<diegox> basicamente le doy abrir al juego
<diegox> y me dice que el programa .exe ha encontrado un error y debe cerrarse
<diegox> y en playonlinux no esta el juego en el listado y ademas tengo el juego descargado mas no en CD
<diegox> en playonlinux no esta la imagen de empire earh
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-10
<david1_> hola
<david1_> disculpen tengo ubuntu 12.04 en este sistema operativo puedo jugar el empire earth?
<david1_> hay alguien ?
<david1_> hola?
<david1_> alguien ?
<diegox> hola?
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-11
<diegox> buenas noches
<diegox> tengo una duda sobre como jugar el empire earth
<diegox> en ubuntu 12.04
<diegox> me pueden ayudar por favor ?
<diegox> hola?]
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-04
<exiaghost> Saludos gente... como va todo..
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-08
<plopx> joder tio!
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-10
<subzero_> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-08-03
<Ubuntero|44960> Hola quisiera ayuda para poder instalar Ubuntu en mi computador, no tengo unidad de CD y cuando intento con memoria me dice que hay un error.
#ubuntu-co 2015-08-04
<zeus357> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co 2020-08-09
<Malaika-> Buenas tardes
